# Was haltet ihr von der Marke b'Twin?



## Basti80 (7. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich meine letzte Tour doch als ein wenig kalt empfunden habe *g*, dachte ich es ist an der Zeit sich entsprechende Radkleidung für den Herbst/Winter anzuschaffen. Naja... wenn da nur nicht das Problem mir der knappen Studentenkasse wäre.

Die besseren Marken sind mir einfach zu teuer und um sich die Sachen einzeln nach und nach zu kaufen ist es bereits zu spät. Andererseits möchte ich mir aber auch keinen Mist kaufen. Daher wäre (wenn es den überhaupt gibt) ein Mittelweg wohl erstmal die beste Lösung.

Ich habe mich gerade auf der Seite von Decathlon umgesehen. Die bieten recht viel und preisgünstig von der Marke bTwin an.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Produkten von bTwin gemacht?

Hier sind einfach mal zwei Beispiellinks:
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/Product_...lo/thermal-cycle-j/product_8014864/index.html
http://www.decathlon.de/DE/Product_...ie/cycling-underwe/product_6169141/index.html

Was haltet ihr davon?


LG Basti


----------



## shibby68 (7. September 2007)

habe die einfache normale radlerhose mit einsatz. zieh ich immer unter eine normale baggy und bisher nur gute erfahrungen mit gemacht. passform und verarbeitung voll ok.
mit den regenklamotten leider noch keine erfahrung

gruss
shibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (7. September 2007)

die decathlon-sachen sind bestimmt ok....leider haben wir keinen in der nähe

bei aldi gibts übrigens auch wieder günstige radklamoten


----------



## goopher (7. September 2007)

Aldi Sachen haben beine bescheidene Paßform und sind nicht zu empfehlen .....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. September 2007)

Die Decathlon-Radklamotten (wie auch viele andere Sachen dort)haben meiner Meinung nach ein unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Ich habe von denen 3 Paar kurze Trägerhosen,3/4 Trägerhose,Funktionsunterhemd,Trinkrucksack und Winterhandschuhe.
Letztere haben nach einem Winter ihre Winddichtigkeit eingebüßt,alle anderen Teile sind aber top und können locker mit wesentlich teureren Sachen mithalten.

Sind keine Billigteile,sondern richtig gute Produkte zu *vernünftigen* Preisen und mit dem Aldi-Zeugs überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen!


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. September 2007)

goopher schrieb:


> Aldi Sachen haben beine bescheidene Paßform und sind nicht zu empfehlen .....



eigentlich nur die langen Hosen....die passen nun wirklich "fast" keinem.
trikot's, jacken, socken, handschuhe, unterhemdem passen zumindest mir schon ganz gut.



> Die Decathlon-Radklamotten (wie auch viele andere Sachen dort)haben meiner Meinung nach ein unschlagbares Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
> Ich habe von denen 3 Paar kurze Trägerhosen,3/4 Trägerhose,Funktionsunterhemd,Trinkrucksack und Winterhandschuhe.
> Letztere haben nach einem Winter ihre Winddichtigkeit eingebüßt,alle anderen Teile sind aber top und können locker mit wesentlich teureren Sachen mithalten.
> 
> Sind keine Billigteile,sondern richtig gute Produkte zu vernünftigen Preisen und mit dem Aldi-Zeugs überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen!



wir haben hier leider keinen decathlon ...
ich war früher surftechnisch öfters in südfrankreich und in jedem urlaub mindestens 1x im decathlon. ist schon ein guter laden und die radsachen sind bestimmt zu empfehlen


----------



## Basti80 (9. September 2007)

Danke, für eure Antworten! Ihr habt mir damit auf jeden Fall schonmal weitergeholfen 
Also .... ich werde es mal mit der Kleidung von Decathlon versuchen.

Ich hätte noch ne Frage zu den dort angebotenen Trikots.
Das eine wird als Rennrad-Trikot bezeichnet das andere als MTB-Trikot.
Worin liegt denn dort der genaue Unterschied???

Hier nochmal die Links:
Rennrad: http://www.decathlon.de/DE/Product_...lo/thermal-cycle-j/product_8014864/index.html
MTB: http://www.decathlon.de/DE/Product_...lo/thermal-cycle-j/product_8014866/index.html


LG Basti


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. September 2007)

Basti80 schrieb:


> Danke, für eure Antworten! Ihr habt mir damit auf jeden Fall schonmal weitergeholfen
> Also .... ich werde es mal mit der Kleidung von Decathlon versuchen.
> 
> Ich hätte noch ne Frage zu den dort angebotenen Trikots.
> ...


So wie ich das sehe,unterscheiden sich die Rennrad-und die MTB-Sachen(außer den Freeride-Teilen) nur im Design.


----------



## Pif (9. September 2007)

Hab die Decatlohn Radlerhose fÃ¼r 5â¬ bereits 4 StÃ¼ck. FÃ¼r normale Ausfahrten ist die okay, hatte bisher nur probleme bei lÃ¤ngeren Ausfahrten mit Regen. Passform ist okay, aber die Hose meiner Baggyshort ist schon besser angepasst.

Als Trikot nutze ich lieber die Marke Qu... aus der Wanderabteilung. Funktionsshirt fÃ¼r 8â¬ bei heiÃem Wetter ideal, das Trikot mag ich nicht so leiden. Habe aber mit der Trikotjacke auch nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Regenjacke noch nicht getestet...


----------



## GlanDas (10. September 2007)

Was absolut zu empfehlen ist, ist die Radjacke hier
http://www.decathlon.fr/FR/Product_...it/mb-rain-jackets/product_6130962/index.html

Hab sie in den Alpen bei 6 Tagen dauerregen, mal mehr mal weniger, angehabt.
Wie "geil" ist es mit gescheiten Klamotten durch den Regen zu peitschen.
Die Hose war durchnÃ¤sst, die Schuhe, der Kopf aber das Trikot unter der Jacke, trocken! Wenn's mal bergauf geht, 2 reiÃverschlÃ¼sse auf und schon hat man ein paar "lufteinlasslÃ¶cher" um die Hitze des KÃ¶rper zu evakuieren.
Taschen gibts mehr als genug, sogar hinten am RÃ¼cken. Die RÃ¼ckenpartie ist leider ein tick zu kurz fÃ¼r mich. stÃ¶rt aber nicht weiter.
Das Ding kann man auch gut im Sommer anziehen, wenns morgen ein wenig frisch ist und das einfache Trikot nicht reicht.
Und die Halspartie ist schÃ¶n flauschig 

PS: wer so rumfahren will wie ich, der holt sich noch die shorts fÃ¼r 30â¬
http://www.decathlon.fr/FR/Product_...pirit/cycle-shorts/product_6373466/index.html

PSS: Klamotten kann man, wenns nicht gerade die aller billigsten sind, ruhig kaufen. Bei RÃ¤dern, bis 500â¬ auch okay, bei Teilen wirds dann wieder kritisch (Zefal) und den Service wenn mal was am Rad nicht lÃ¤uft kann man vergessen. Umtauschen geht aber ohne Probleme (nach 2 1/2 Jahren ein Rucksack auf Garantie ohne irgendwelche Diskussionen getauscht bekommen bzw Geld zurÃ¼ck da das Modell nichtmehr im Angebot war)


----------



## Basti80 (12. September 2007)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen bei Decathlon ein Unterhend, Trikot und eine von diesen 8-Euro Radlerhosen gekauft. Mein Fazit nach der heutigen 100km-Tour. Die Sachen sind ihr Geld auf jeden Fall wert!!

Trotz der kühlen Witterung habe ich überhaupt nicht gefroren und das Beste, ich war die ganze Zeit über trocken. Einziges Manko: Das Polster in der Hose hängt überall nur nicht zwischen meinen Hintern und dem Sattel, aber ansonsten auch ok.

Nächsten Monat werde ich mir noch die Regenjacke kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JCDenton (12. September 2007)

Decathlon ist ein echter "Geheim"Tipp!!! Für alle von mir betriebenen Sportarten bekomme ich dort Textilien die in Sachen Preis/Leistung absolut überzeugen! 

In Sachen biken fahre ich persönlich mit den BaggyShorts für knapp 30 Euro (super die Teile!). (Renn)Trikot, Unterhemd, Handschuhe, Rucksack, Regenjacke und ne normale Radhose hab ich auch noch von denen.
Kannst wie schon einige hier geschrieben haben eigentlich nix falsch machen mit den Sachen!


----------



## herki (15. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

weiss jemand, ob es von Decathlon auch einen Online-Shop oder sowas gibt ?
Hab ich beim Googeln leider nicht gefunden. Und der nächste Decathlon ist für mich vernünftigerweise nicht erreichbar.

CU, Jörg


----------



## bikediva (15. September 2007)

hallo zusammen,
habe mal bei decathlon gearbeitet. es gibt bisher leider keinen onlineshop. die bikeklamotten für herren sind in der mittleren preislage zu empfehlen. die damenklamotten nur eingeschränkt (sehr wenig auswahl). Regenjacke und winterhandschuhe habe ich selbst getestet und als gut empfunden. auch die eigenmarken kaljeni (running) und quechua (begsport) sind in meinem sportbekleidungsabteil zu finden und wurden durchweg als gut empfunden.


----------



## COm1 (15. September 2007)

Kann mich nur anschließen, die Kleidung ist absolut empfehlenswert und preiswert. Besonders meine Funktions / Winterjacke von dort (Biemme) ist echt super und hat nicht die Welt gekostet (um die 60 )


----------



## GlanDas (16. September 2007)

von Kalenji Laufschuhen und eingen Queshua Schuhen würd ich die Finger von lassen. Sind meistens runtergesetzt und man denk man macht ein super Schnäppchen...später merkt man aber erst das die Dämpfung der letzte mist ist.
Die Geologic Jagdklamotten kann man auch empfehlen.


----------



## bikediva (16. September 2007)

ja das stimmt. laufschuhe und zum teil auch die wanderschuhe (günstigen) sind nicht empfehlenswert. bei laufschuhen ist ein markenschuh (meine lieblingsmarke ist hier nike) auf jeden fall die bessere wahl. aber bei bekleidung ist kaljeni und co. völlig ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlanDas (16. September 2007)

Wanderschuhe wird sich zeigen.
Hab am Donnerstag zwischen Leder Jagd Schuhe (82â¬) (kein Dectahlon Hausmarke) und 30â¬ Queshua Trekking Schuhen gerÃ¤tselt.
Reinschlupfen und wohlfÃ¼hlen bei beiden, jedoch kippte der andere etwas nach hinten. Also den 30â¬ Schuh mitgenommen und nach 3h wandern heute. Super, Novadry soll nicht so der bringer sein. FÃ¼r das Nasse Gras hat's aber gereicht.
Mal sehen wie lange die halten.

Greez


----------



## David Litterman (16. September 2007)

Aber über wen bekommt man das Zeug... ich habe ziemlich exakt genau wie herki  keine Möglichkeit an die Sachen ranzukommen. Kann da jmd. seinen Vertriebsweg offenbaren oder wohnt ihr da alle günstig? Natürlich gerne auch via pn.
Greetz
D.-L.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. September 2007)

dem schliesse ich mich an, da ich ne regenjacke suche.


----------



## bikediva (17. September 2007)

denke die meisten hier wohnen günstig. gibt kein onlineshop und auch kein versand.


----------



## kroiterfee (17. September 2007)

mit anderen worten: entweder ich habe einen laden in der nähe, oder ich habe pech gehabt?


----------



## Grizzly71 (17. September 2007)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> mit anderen worten: entweder ich habe einen laden in der nähe, oder ich habe pech gehabt?



ja - hab leider das gleiche Problem


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (17. September 2007)

hier:

wenn jemand von euch da vorbei fährt und sachen holt, könntet ihr mir das dann besorgen und zuschicken?


----------



## kroiterfee (17. September 2007)

das wäre mal ne gute sache. oder schicken die im shop vielelicht sowas raus... hm.


----------



## USA.MD (11. Februar 2008)

Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einer kurzen Hose mit Träger bin, wollte ich mal fragen, welches der Modelle ihr da empfehlen könnt von Decathlon? Auf der Webseite finde ich Trägerhosen nur unter Rennrad Hosen, aber das dürfte ja nicht stören oder?


----------

